# Trick or Treat, Day of the Dead Style



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

My wife and I decided that we wanted to try our hand at creating some Day of the Dead make up effects for our kids' costumes this year.
























You can kind of tell by the style of the teeth, that I did the make up for our two youngest kids on the left and our oldest on the right. My wife did her own make up and the make up for our oldest daughter in the back on the right. The kids had a great time and they got a lot of compliments on their make up.


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

*More Pictures*

Here are some close ups of the make up.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow!!! Really good stuff!!! They ALL look Fantastic.

How did you get the younger ones to actually have relaxed faces and good poses for the Pics??? 

That's neat to see a whole family made up so similar... Adds to the Creepy Factor.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You have a totally adorable bunch of kids. The makeup looks wonderful and festive.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

We have a significant Mexican population in our region and I want to get a Dia de los Muertos parade and celebration set up for next year. I think that would rock. Any of you have any experience with that?

By the way, the makeup is really cool.
Kudos


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Everyone looks awesome. Well done.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love the make-up, and the dresses your wife and youngest daughter wore. The flowers in their hair was a great touch too. Do you have one of your wife where we could see the whole dress. My daughter did sugar skull makeup on my son, but of course I forgot to take a picture. How long did it take to do each one?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The makeup looks great!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Great makeup. You got a great bunch of kids there. And they let you color on them....cool.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job on the make up.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Great work, and you have a cool family!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

LOVE this!!!!


----------

